# How can I make a Co2 reactor out of a siphon cleaner tube?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

How can I make a Co2 reactor out of a siphon cleaner tube?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I had success with connecting the output of a small powerhead to the hose barb and then placing it in the tank so the opening was pointing down and an air rock just inside the openning. The bubbles get stuck in the siphon tube and disolve. A glass diffusor would work better than an air rock.

I don't think I'd feel comfortable using any gravel vac tube I've ever owned as parts for an inline reactor. If thats what you want go clear pvc, its cheap.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

And I made an external reactor out of one, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/35016-incredibly-simple-co2-reactor.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you can make an external one however the siphon tube need to be REALLY thick. thick enough to fit a BIO ball. however it is very possible


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

I used 1 large vac and the top of another vac. no sealent cause the caps fit perfect. one end is hooked to a rio 600 and other end is attached to an elbow in my tank, prob can be hooked to a spray bar if you want. there is a nipple on the rio 600 tht i attached my co2 hose to.

I use this one on my 25g and a pvc version on a 29 gallon. Id suggest the pvc unless u already have the vac to use, i wouldnt buy a new vac to make this.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I made an internal reactor a while back from one...










Regards


----------

